# hi im new here



## rooyalprincets (May 24, 2006)

hello my name is tim smith i am 13 i study under leopard in white leopard sikaran i will be going to mr. heartmans camp with charlie and leopard


----------



## mantis (May 24, 2006)

rooyalprincets said:
			
		

> hello my name is tim smith i am 13 i study under leopard in white leopard sikaran i will be going to mr. heartmans camp with charlie and leopard


Howdy Tim.

Welcome to MT


----------



## Gemini (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Tim! 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Henderson (May 24, 2006)

Hi Tim!!!


----------



## green meanie (May 24, 2006)

Hey Tim. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Swordlady (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Hope you enjoy your visit; looking forward to hearing from you again soon.


----------



## Kacey (May 24, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 24, 2006)

Aloha Tim Welcome aboard and Good posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## stone_dragone (May 24, 2006)

Welcome and greetings!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (May 24, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay.
Terry


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 24, 2006)

Nice to see you learned to use the key board  

welcome tim I to hope to see you  post asking questions and answering where and when you can


----------



## Lisa (May 24, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Michael Billings (May 24, 2006)

Howdy from Austin, Texas.  Welcome to MartialTalk.

-Michael


----------



## Gary Crawford (May 24, 2006)

Hiya Tim! Welcome to MT! There's lots of super knowlegable and freindly folks here. Ask anything you want about martial arts here and you'll always get an answer!


----------



## Raewyn (May 24, 2006)

Welocme to MT, happy posting


----------



## matt.m (May 24, 2006)

Welcome bub


----------



## MJS (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!   

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 25, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Tim!


----------



## kelly keltner (May 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2006)

Welcome Tim


----------



## Jesse (May 26, 2006)

Welcome tim,

You've come to the right place, everyone in here are very knowledgable and skilled.... 

You will learn alot from here.

Train hard.


----------



## HKphooey (May 26, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 26, 2006)

Nice to have you here Tim 

Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## bluemtn (May 26, 2006)

Welcome Tim, and happy posting!


----------



## John Brewer (May 26, 2006)

Hi Tim!


----------



## Guro Harold (May 26, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## still learning (May 27, 2006)

Hello,Welcome and enjoy the arts..........Aloha


----------

